# Looking for quality Fly Fishing Guide in Cedar Key Florida



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

Capt Trey Mikell is your man! 
(352) 260-8037


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

Snoball said:


> Capt Trey Mikell is your man!
> (352) 260-8037



Forgot why. Trey literally grew up fishing the marsh between Cedar key and Waccassassa. He fishes nearly every day and ventures into the most remote gnarly areas the big bend has to offer.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Is he the guy that runs that sort of mustard colored Ranger?


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> Is he the guy that runs that sort of mustard colored Ranger?


Grey sides probably looks a little yellow where the white is.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Snoball said:


> Grey sides probably looks a little yellow where the white is.


Ok, I'm familiar. He seems to be a nice guy when I've run into him at the ramp.


----------

